# Nuclear bunker "B"



## Mikeymutt (May 16, 2015)

well I am going to try My first post on this new look derelict places..visited this old R3 bunker with red mole.it started of life as the first chain home radar site.in the fifties as tensions rose in the Cold War the rotor bunker was built to control operations in the event of a war..the site was then stood down,but in 1970 it was reopened as a bloodhound site,the buildings from the missile site are still there.and the missile launch compound is still there with blast walls.the bunker was pitch black and full of water in places,the main corridor was extremely flooded and luckily I had my wellies on.it came to the top of them....my write up ain't a patch on urban x's fantastic report.he done serious research for his report.


----------



## HughieD (May 16, 2015)

Wow...great internals and excellent externals. All round top job.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 16, 2015)

Nice report as always, esp like pic 1


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2015)

Great shots thanks for sharing.


----------



## skartheon (May 23, 2015)

This an old ROTOR station, good post!


----------



## Rubex (May 24, 2015)

Wow, great shots! Those underground ones are really good


----------



## Old No.13 (May 26, 2015)

Luvvin' this, Mikeymutt. Looks amazing!!!


----------



## maxworsley (May 27, 2015)

Epic photos, what a location!


----------



## BobBob (Jun 16, 2015)

Just to say that the bunker is no longer accessible.IF u were to find your way down the stairs today you would find that the big steel blast doors have been closed and securely locked....as i found out recently.


----------



## night crawler (Jun 16, 2015)

Awesome report, what a place to look round. Well done


----------

